# a single twig breaks



## hirondelled'hiver

Discours prononcé sur la tombe d'un richissime homme d'affaire, également mécène. 

_A single twig breaks, but a bundle of twigs is strong_. 

Je comprends que ça veut dire que seul, on est fragile et qu'on est plus fort à plusieurs. 
Mais a-t-on en français une expression consacrée (sans brindilles) qui veuille dire la même chose? Une sorte de proverbe?

Je ne trouve pas que la brindille versus le ballot de bois soit très imagé pour prouver qu'on est plus fort ensemble.


----------



## zanzi

Hello ! yes, on va dire "l'union fait la force".


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

zanzi said:


> Hello ! yes, on va dire "l'union fait la force".



Oui c'est ça, mais j'aimerais trouver une image, un proverbe qui traduise cette idée. Avec d'un côté un objet (une brindille) et ensuite une réunion d'objets (un fagot de bois par exemple).
Je pourrais reprendre l'image de bout de bois/fagot de bois qui existe en anglais, mais je me demandais si on n'avait pas en français une expression identique avec une autre image.


----------



## zanzi

C'est un proverbe, enfin  
Tu as écrit "sans brindilles" dans ton premier message !!  

L'autre truc auquel je pense c'est "le fétu de paille", fragile et qui s'envole au vent ?!!! contre ... la bûche de bois ;-) 
Toutefois, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu veux garder l'image de la paille ... "Ensemble on est forts" ... "L'Union fait la force" .


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

zanzi said:


> Tu as écrit "sans brindilles" dans ton premier message !!



Oui je sais j'aurais pas dû. 
Disons que je ne trouve pas très pertinent l'image de brindilles qui seraient plus fortes une fois réunies en fagot... mais c'est personnel, j'ai peut-être tort. 

La bûche, ça ne marche pas car en fait l'idée c'est 1 d'un côté (un homme), et un groupe de l'autre (l'homme + ses amis), donc il faut garder l'idée de choses liées entre elles qui seraient plus fortes.
Maintenant, bout de bois/ fagot de bois... ça marche quand même;.. mais je ne vois pas en quoi un fagot serait symbole de force. C'est juste ça qui me pose problème.


----------



## zanzi

Si j'étais toi, je laisserais tomber le bois, très sérieusement tu t'embêtes. 

Quid de : "l'amitié renforce un homme". 
"ce sont les amis qui rendent un homme plus fort". 
"les amis, c'est précieux dans l'adversité".
"On est plus fort quand on a des amis". 
"A plusieurs, on résiste mieux " 

etc etc etc


----------



## Nicomon

Salut isaney 

zanzi a donné de bonnes idées, mais il me semble qu'il manque le parallèle  seul / plusieurs

La citation originale serait de Tecumseh.
Je te livre le résultat des mes petites recherches et tant mieux si ça peut aider.  Sinon, je me serai amusée à chercher. 

*Traduction littérale extraite d’un site bilingue:*


> Mr. Speaker, the Shawnee Chief Tecumseh, a hero to all Canadians, once said:
> "A single twig breaks, but the bundle of twigs is strong."  *Source*
> Monsieur le Président, le chef Tecumseh des Premières Nations Shawnee, un héros pour tous les Canadiens et Canadiennes a jadis déclaré :
> « Une simple brindille rompt toujours alors qu'une botte de brindilles est solide. » *Source*


  On peut aussi faire  le parallèle fragile / résistant. 

*Citations qui pourraient éventuellement servir d'adaptation (ou t'en inspirer d'autres) :*
- Seul on se replie sur soi-même mais en groupe on est plus fort.
- Seul, on va plus vite, mais à plusieurs, on va plus loin.     
Ou la variante :   - Seul, on avance, mais ensemble, on va plus loin. 
- Une réussite solidaire vaut toujours plus qu'un exploit solitaire.


----------



## zanzi

Hello Nicomon, 

je trouve juste que ta proposition (celle du Chef) est trop littérale. Ca ne sonne pas "vrai" en français  ... et puis nous ( de France) disons plus facilement "fagot de bois" plutot que "botte de brindilles".


----------



## Lucky19

Une corde est d'autant plus solide que plusieurs brins la composent.


----------



## Nicomon

zanzi said:


> Hello Nicomon,
> 
> je trouve juste que ta proposition (celle du Chef) est trop littérale. Ca ne sonne pas "vrai" en français ... et puis nous ( de France) disons plus facilement "fagot de bois" plutot que "botte de brindilles".


 Ce n'est pas *ma* proposition. J'ai bel et bien précisé (et en caractères gras) que c'était une traduction littérale extraite d'un site bilingue. Je voulais surtout montrer l'origine (Tecumseh) de la phrase en question. Moi non plus, ce ne serait pas mon choix. 

En passant, « botte » a été utilisé dans ce sens 





> Assemblage serré de végétaux de même nature. Botte de foin, de paille, de radis, de poireaux, d’asperges.


 Ils ont remplacé radis/poireaux par « brindilles ». Fagot se dit de bois destiné à faire du feu... et il n'est pas nécessairement « serré ». 

J'aime bien la suggestion de Lucky19.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Un chef indien Tecumseh ! 
Parfait pour la citation. Merci Nicomon, tu n'auras pas cherché pour rien 

J'aime aussi la proposition sur la corde qui rend l'idée de un/plusieurs dont j'ai absolument besoin plus tard.  
Merci Zanzi pour les idées qui ont fait avancer le shmilblick.  
Vous êtes tous très inspirants 

Pour Nico (bonjour au passage!), en France, les fagots de bois sont plutôt considérés comme liés. 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fagot


----------



## zanzi

Nicomon said:


> Ce n'est pas *ma* proposition. J'ai bel et bien précisé (et en caractères gras) que c'était une traduction littérale extraite d'un site bilingue. Je voulais surtout montrer l'origine (Tecumseh) de la phrase en question. Moi non plus, ce ne serait pas mon choix.


Mais enfin, alors, pourquoi la choisir, juste parce qu'on l'a trouvée sur Internet ?!! cette traduction est beaucoup trop littérale - l'expression a été mal traduite, toi et moi sommes d'accord. Ce ne serait absolument pas mon choix. En fait je compterais comme une "gross mistake" cette expression, si je devais relire la trad.  Elle n'existe pas en français, et juste pour garder l'idée de brindilles, on ne peut pas inventer un nouveau " proverbe" ! Au moins Lucky 19 propose quelque chose qui existe en français. 

Bon sur ce, je commence à m'échauffer et j'ai l'air d'une pasionaria, je me tais !! après tout, Isaney, c'est ton choix ! Bye !


----------



## Nicomon

Au risque de me répéter, je voulais surtout montrer qui est à l'origine de la phrase en anglais. Ce n'est pas un proverbe, que je sache! 
Les extraits - j'ai mis les sources - sont de la salle de presse de l'Ontario. C'est moi qui souligne. 





> *Together,* let us affirm our commitment and determination to strengthen this new relationship so that, *together, *we can reap the reward of this lasting partnership.
> Mr. Speaker, the Shawnee Chief Tecumseh, a hero to all Canadians, once said: "A single twig breaks, but the bundle of twigs is strong."
> This day, let us resolve to be strong by moving forward *together.*


 Cette phrase de Tecumseh est liée à l'esprit d'équipe (plus qu'à l'amitié). J'ai quand même donné en plus de cette citation littérale quelques suggestions faisant le parallèle un/plusieurs (groupe, ensemble), qui me semblent bien françaises. Je ne les ai pas inventées ou choisies au hasard. 

Et j'ai écrit que j'aimais bien la suggestion de Lucky, à laquelle nous n'avions pas pensé, ni toi ni moi. 
Mais ce n'est pas la seule solution possible...


----------



## Lucky19

zanzi said:


> Mais enfin, alors, pourquoi la choisir, juste parce qu'on l'a trouvée sur Internet ?!! cette traduction est beaucoup trop littérale - l'expression a été mal traduite, toi et moi sommes d'accord. Ce ne serait absolument pas mon choix. En fait je compterais comme une "gross mistake" cette expression, si je devais relire la trad.  Elle n'existe pas en français, et juste pour garder l'idée de brindilles, on ne peut pas inventer un nouveau " proverbe" ! Au moins Lucky 19 propose quelque chose qui existe en français.
> 
> Bon sur ce, je commence à m'échauffer et j'ai l'air d'une pasionaria, je me tais !! après tout, Isaney, c'est ton choix ! Bye !



Je suis d'accord avec toi. D'une manière générale, les traductions données ici ou ailleurs sont largement trop littérales. J'admets qu'une fois qu'on a la phrase anglaise devant les yeux, la véritable version française a plus de mal à sortir. Ça m'arrive à moi aussi.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Au risque de me répéter, je voulais surtout montrer qui est à l'origine de la phrase en anglais. Ce n'est pas un proverbe, que je sache!
> Les extraits - j'ai mis les sources - sont de la salle de presse de l'Ontario. C'est moi qui souligne.  Cette phrase de Tecumseh est liée à l'esprit d'équipe (plus qu'à l'amitié). J'ai quand même donné en plus de cette citation littérale quelques suggestions faisant le parallèle un/plusieurs (groupe, ensemble), qui me semblent bien françaises. Je ne les ai pas inventées ou choisies au hasard.
> 
> Et j'ai écrit que j'aimais bien la suggestion de Lucky, à laquelle nous n'avions pas pensé, ni toi ni moi.
> Mais ce n'est pas la seule solution possible...



Exactement, il y a sûrement d'autres expressions possibles, comme sorties de derrière les fagots... 

Le "coup" de la corde est peut-être "universel" car :

Where one alone would be overcome, two will put up resistance; and a threefold cord is not quickly broken. (Ecc4:12)


----------



## Nicomon

Je mets cet extrait un peu (mais à peine) moins littéral, copié du site bilingue de l'Assemblée des Premières Nations (APN) et je passe à un autre fil. 



> _Now we are weak and many of our people are afraid. *But Hear Me: a single twig breaks, but the bundle of twigs is strong*. Someday I will embrace our brother tribes and draw them into a bundle and together we will win our country back from the whites"_
> 
> Tecumseh, Shawnee Chief
> Circa 1795
> 
> _Maintenant, nous sommes faibles et nombre d’entre nous vivent dans la crainte. *Cependant, écoute-moi : le rameau craque, mais le fagot demeure solide.* Un jour, j’enlacerai nos tribus-sœurs et les rassemblerai, tel un fagot, pour aller ensemble reprendre notre pays aux Blancs. »
> _
> *Tec*umseh, Chef shawnee
> (vers 1795)


 Prière de ne pas tirer sur le messager. Ou bien on traduit quasi littéralement. Ou bien on touve une autre image, comme celle de la corde. 
Ou bien on va dans le sens « esprit d'équipe / serrons-nous les coudes »  comme les phrases (il y en a d'autres) suggérées au post 7. 
À isaney de décider.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

"une baguette est facile à casser; dix baguettes sont dures comme fer" - un proverbe supposément chinois, mais cité de temps en temps en français, anglais, etc. - très répandu, en tout cas. Aux autres de confirmer son authenticité (parasseux que je suis).


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que l'image des "baguettes" passe très bien en français.
"L'union fait la force" a ma préférence.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense aussi que « _l'union fait la force _» est le sens de la phrase en titre, mais isa a écrit : 





> Oui c'est ça, mais j'aimerais trouver une image, un proverbe qui traduise cette idée. Avec d'un côté un objet (une brindille) et ensuite une réunion d'objets (un fagot de bois par exemple).


 Alors... on a cherché dans ce sens... certains avec de meilleurs résultats que d'autres.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Merci, Nicomon,

"...certains avec de meilleurs résultats que d'autres." In english there is the expression, "Damned by faint praise" of which I feel on the receiving end at this moment. Mais, en tout cas, les baguettes font la force des boulangers. Non? Alignées sur le comptoir, pourtant - difficile d'en faire un faisceau.


----------



## Lucky19

J'essaye celui-là, sans grande conviction :

"_Si tu veux aller vite, sois seul. Si tu veux aller loin, pars à plusieurs._"


----------



## Nicomon

Ça ressemble à une reformulation de ce que j'ai suggéré au post 7 : 



> - Seul, on va plus vite, mais à plusieurs, on va plus loin.
> Ou la variante :   - Seul, on avance, mais ensemble, on va plus loin.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Ça ressemble à une reformulation de ce que j'ai suggéré au post 7 :



Ah désolé ! Je ne me rappelais plus que vous aviez déjà proposé cette expression.

Je cherche un truc du style : Les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières, même si cette dernière expression n'a rien à voir sur le fond avec celle que recherche Isaney.


----------



## Nicomon

Maîtreaupôle said:


> [...] In english there is the expression, "Damned by faint praise" of which I feel on the receiving end at this moment.


 Hi Maîtreaupôle.  I had missed your post.  I included myself in the  "not as good as other results".  
Did I ever search and rack my brain, trying to find a similar, yet not word for word translation. 

Since « baguettes » can be misunderstood, I think your's works better in English (one of several similar translations from Chinese, I assume) : 





> There is a Chinese proverb that says :  One chopstick alone can be easily snapped in half, but a group of chopsticks together is hard to break.


  And a man with a single chopstick goes hungry.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Salut isaney
> 
> zanzi a donné de bonnes idées, mais il me semble qu'il manque le parallèle  seul / plusieurs
> 
> La citation originale serait de Tecumseh.
> Je te livre le résultat des mes petites recherches et tant mieux si ça peut aider.  Sinon, je me serai amusée à chercher.
> 
> *Traduction littérale extraite d’un site bilingue:*
> On peut aussi faire  le parallèle fragile / résistant.
> 
> *Citations qui pourraient éventuellement servir d'adaptation (ou t'en inspirer d'autres) :*
> - Seul on se replie sur soi-même mais en groupe on est plus fort.
> - Seul, on va plus vite, mais à plusieurs, on va plus loin.
> Ou la variante :   - Seul, on avance, mais ensemble, on va plus loin.
> - Une réussite solidaire vaut toujours plus qu'un exploit solitaire.



Jean de la Fontaine s'en sert également dans une de ses fables.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

My god, ça vous a inspiré !!!   
Merci infiniment.... je vais en essayer une avec les brindilles (une ou plusieurs) et aussi, bien qu'on perde l'idée de 1 + plusieurs, j'aime la variante: _seul on avance, mais ensemble, on va plus loin_. 
J'aime le proverbe chinois avec les baguettes, mais ça ne collera pas avec ma scène, je dois rester sobre et coller au décor (j'aurais un peu peur que ça prête à sourire alors que ça doit rester sérieux et plein de sens, on est à des funérailles tout de même), mais l'image, c'est tout à fait ça!


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Hello, isaney,

I failed completely to understand that your mention of a funeral was to a current one in which you have an involvement. Had I known, I would never have made the inappropriate attempt at humour in my second message (#20). Please accept my apologies.


----------



## petit1

" _Un seul cheveu casse, une mèche ne rompt pas_. " Proverbe du coiffeur de Confucius.


----------



## Nicomon

Que le proverbe existe ou non... j'aime bien ce dernier ajout de petit1.  

Ça va dans le même sens que la corde suggérée par Lucky (post 9).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> Que le proverbe existe ou non... j'aime bien ce dernier ajout de petit1.
> 
> Ça va dans le même sens que la corde suggérée par Lucky (post 9).



Oui d'accord avec ça, merci à tous.
Et pas de soucis pour la petite note d'humour de maitrepôle, perso j'aime bien le proverbe chinois, même si je ne peux pas l'utiliser. Ca servira dans d'autres contextes


----------

